# Bike Rack For Honda Crv



## jcinnh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi!

I'm looking to get a 4 bike rack for my 2006 CRV with a 2 inch hitch (in process of buying) I'm concerned about the wheel on the back of the CRV. Any brand suggestions? I also want to be able to access the back of the vehicle. Are the swing racks worth the money? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## AbsolutGT (May 2, 2007)

couldnt you get a Spare Tire carrier?, just take the cover off of your spare tire and attach any of the carriers made for the spare tire


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

AbsolutGT said:


> couldnt you get a Spare Tire carrier?, just take the cover off of your spare tire and attach any of the carriers made for the spare tire


Spare tire carriers are fine until you actually need the spare tire! :madman:


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

why not just get 4 bike racks for the factory rack? i have a 2005 crv and have 2 king cobras attached. plenty of room for 2 more if needed...


----------



## NorthShoreGirl (Mar 23, 2007)

Try these guys http://www.northshoreracks.com. They can carry 4 big bikes and the rack is super easy to use.


----------



## srmcgill (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a 2006 CR-V and there is room for the (full size) spare tire under the mat in the rear. I would like to find a rack that will replace the spare tire, I don't know why Honda did it this way and don't know if its like that on other years?
Otherwise I'm considering the Surco:

http://www.autoanything.com/bike-racks/69A1359A0A0.aspx


----------



## Tetsujin808 (May 13, 2008)

You are in for pain:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=431987


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

www.etrailer.com has some 4 Bike racks. I recommend the Thule T2 or an older Sportworks if you can find one.


----------

